# Furry Girl problems



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 16, 2009)

Recently we had an exchange girl student in my school. She's goth (how i like them) pretty and good looking. 

But today I spotted a strange article of clothing on her......A TAIL!!!

I wanna ask her if she's furry but any guy that gets within like 5 feet of her she tells them to FUCK OFF!!!!!
But i really want ta get to know her better.
And I can't wear my tail because my parents banned it from school.
What do i do?


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Dec 16, 2009)

exchange student from where?
cause she could just be a Neko.


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 16, 2009)

Brinster said:


> exchange student from where?
> cause she could just be a Neko.



Philidlephia i think and it was a fox tail...


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 16, 2009)

lol she seems to really want company if she tells every male to fuck off when they approach her XP


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 16, 2009)

she maybe a lez you know


----------



## Ilayas (Dec 17, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> Recently we had an exchange girl student in my school. She's goth (how i like them) pretty and good looking.
> 
> But today I spotted a strange article of clothing on her......A TAIL!!!
> 
> ...



I think that's a pretty good indication that she probably doesn't like boys. Even if she is a furry it doesn't mean she's a nice person or she would want to be your friend. 

If you want to persist complement her on her tail and perhaps ask if she made it her self.  If she bought it from some place ask about that and if she made it ask where she got the fur ect... If she still tells you to fuck off then furry or not I doubt she's worth trying to get to know.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 17, 2009)

Even if she was furry that's one person you should avoid


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

Say hello but have balls most "goth women" think panzies suck and are worth not the time of day. (I agree)


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like PMS. 

Or maybe she has a easily triggered bitch-switch. 
If it is the latter waste no time with such pathetic people.


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 17, 2009)

Or she's probably embittered from years of teasing. Approach her in a friendly manner.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 17, 2009)

Be sincere and seriousish, but nice. Don't seem to come on to her or anything like that, and don't be random. Chances are those guys were all "Hi! My names dadida, whats yours?" Or whatever... Maybe, take no interest in her name or whatever, probably just compliment her tail and give a nice vibe (because people tend to think of sarcasm first) then you can ask such things as furries and whatever.

But if she rejects your attempts to become aquainted, make no more efforts, but make sure she knows that you were trying to be nice, (and if u want to be a bastard, do it in a mean way, you know?)


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

_KAY this is something I can actually help you with!

_Be bold Don not be shy but do not be an ass as well, talk of something relevant of the situation (what is she doing?) set it casually and try to push the conversation to interests gradually to connect  to her and establish a common ground, be sensere If you are not interested in a topic be polite but try to find something more common, once this is done and you have the report ask her if she is a furry (or in other situations her number) 

With practice it usually works and can take 2 minutes or if you hit it off next thing you know you have talked for 3 hours. Want more detail? Send me a PM.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 17, 2009)

Wear your tail to school anyway, just put it in your bookbag or something.  Your parents never have a way of finding out.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Wear your tail to school anyway, just put it in your bookbag or something.  Your parents never have a way of finding out.


 Add this to may above statement but do not necessarily wear it, just take it out once the conversation takes off a bit. jumping in like that with it on may seem odd to someone who may just like the look of tails.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 17, 2009)

Conversation should run like this:
"FUCK OFF"
"Hey I just wanna ask about the tail"
"FUCK OFF"
"I wore one but my parents banned it"
"FU- seriously?"
"Yeah, I wanted to know about yours, why you wear it etc."
Conversation continues from here.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

or like this
"FUCK OFF"
"Hey I just wanna ask about the tail"
"FUCK OFF, KICK IN TEH BALLZ"
"girly crying noises"


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

Seriously guys My approach works its tried and true.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 17, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> or like this
> "FUCK OFF"
> "Hey I just wanna ask about the tail"
> "FUCK OFF, KICK IN TEH BALLZ"
> "girly crying noises"


 Actually, this is more likely.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Actually, this is more likely.


 i win woot does a little corgi dance but yeah aces thing would be best


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok Ace i'll take your advice and post the convertion after school (if it doesn't get too deep)



Yrr said:


> Conversation should run like this:
> "FUCK OFF"
> "Hey I just wanna ask about the tail"
> "FUCK OFF"
> ...



But i'm afraid this is what will happen.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> Ok Ace i'll take your advice and post the convertion after school (if it doesn't get too deep)
> 
> But i'm afraid this is what will happen.


 just relax and hope for the best Good luck O'l chap.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 17, 2009)

So.. you're attracted to women with repulsive personalities?  


I'm sorry.  You are on a long road of pain my friend.


----------



## Geek (Dec 17, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Conversation should run like this:
> "FUCK OFF"
> "Hey I just wanna ask about the tail"
> "FUCK OFF"
> ...



"I wore one but my parents banned it"
"That's your FUCKING problem"
"Yeah, I wanted to know about yours, why you wear it etc."
"That's my FUCKING problem"
"What's your problem ?"
"You are the problem"
"Me ? What did i do ?"
"I loved your tail so i made one for me"
Conversation continues from here.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

Geek said:


> "I wore one but my parents banned it"
> "That's your FUCKING problem"
> "Yeah, I wanted to know about yours, why you wear it etc."
> "That's my FUCKING problem"
> ...


 then suddenly bursts into hot on the spot sex. (hateful women are the ones that seem to do that)


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> then suddenly bursts into hot on the spot sex. (hateful women are the ones that seem to do that)



and you always forget the bloody camera at that time


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> and you always forget the bloody camera at that time


 Same girl decided to go insane and chop her own door down for no reason. Fair warning.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 17, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> Recently we had an exchange girl student in my school. She's goth (how i like them) pretty and good looking.
> 
> But today I spotted a strange article of clothing on her......A TAIL!!!
> 
> ...



Yet another furry who sees a tail and automatically think FURRY! 

For starters don't make assumptions. Next, if you can get close enough to talk to her, ask her why she is wearing a tail. Don't think tail = furry, cause she could be into all that neko stuff.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, one thing
How old are you two.
Because Poet's sex tips might seduce grandmas, but he's not a pedo (yet).


----------



## Yrr (Dec 17, 2009)

Also am I the only person who thought this topic would be about having a period whilst in a fursuit?


----------



## Ilayas (Dec 17, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Also am I the only person who thought this topic would be about having a period whilst in a fursuit?



Yes.  Any actual girl would know how to deal with that already.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 17, 2009)

She's a lesbian weaboo jap gothopotamus


----------



## Kittiara (Dec 17, 2009)

She sounds like a real catch.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 17, 2009)

Kittiara said:


> She sounds like a real catch.



post #666.
el diablo.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> Recently we had an exchange girl student in my school. She's goth (how i like them) pretty and good looking.
> 
> But today I spotted a strange article of clothing on her......A TAIL!!!
> 
> ...


Hide the tail in your backpack and show it to her when you get the chance. You don't have to be near her, just pull it out.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yet another furry who sees a tail and automatically think FURRY!
> 
> For starters don't make assumptions. Next, if you can get close enough to talk to her, ask her why she is wearing a tail. Don't think tail = furry, cause she could be into all that neko stuff.



I seconded this.


She'll probably kick you in the nuts.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I seconded this.
> 
> 
> She'll probably kick you in the nuts.


Isn't that what we're hoping for, Zeke? 


Zrcalo said:


> post #666.
> el diablo.


And her species is cat devil.  It's perfect.  She's not allowed to post again.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I find it funny that the OP states how he has a tail, used to wear it to school, and is considered a furry, and yet a girl wearing a tail in school is automatically assumed by most people on here to not be a furry.

You don't even HAVE to have accessories to be a furry. It is a state of mind!

You won't know until you talk to her. If she tells you to fuck off say "no," and continue on with what you want to say.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 17, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> I find it funny that the OP states how he has a tail, used to wear it to school, and is considered a furry, and yet a girl wearing a tail in school is automatically assumed by most people on here to not be a furry.
> 
> You don't even HAVE to have accessories to be a furry. It is a state of mind!
> 
> You won't know until you talk to her. If she tells you to fuck off say "no," and continue on with what you want to say.


As has been said previously, it's a case of "don't immediately assume that having a tail makes you a furry".


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

I love how people assume I Seduce grannies. I only like girls give or take 3 years of my age. (I'm 21 soon so 18-24)


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 17, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Also am I the only person who thought this topic would be about having a period whilst in a fursuit?


lol Yeah That was the first thought in my mind. How to stay fresh in suit or
something like that.

What kind of chick wears a tail, that will definitely draw attention to her and 
then tell everyone to fuck off. Sounds like a drama queen to me.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yrr said:


> As has been said previously, it's a case of "don't immediately assume that having a tail makes you a furry".


And don't assume that having a tail DOESN'T make you a furry.

Like I said, you never know till you ask. ^-^


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 17, 2009)

Just politely tell her that you couldn't help but notice she's a bitch and is she on her period? Then ask her how that's going for her.


Girls love that :V


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 17, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> Recently we had an exchange girl student in my school. She's goth (how i like them) pretty and good looking.
> 
> But today I spotted a strange article of clothing on her......A TAIL!!!
> 
> ...



holy shit are you sure its not me!? XD

but really. just talk to her.
if she tells you to fuck off just be like "well, hey. i just wanted to talk. i  honestly do like your tail, id be wearing mine now too if my parents didnt ban me to wear it here. just asking, is it because you're furry too?" or something *shrugs* id like it if someone talked to me that way...and not grabbing my tail *shudders* personalspacepersonalspace


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 17, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Just politely tell her that you couldn't help but notice she's a bitch and is she on her period? Then ask her how that's going for her.
> 
> 
> Girls love that :V


Oh oh, don't forget to add in something about how you like the way she shakes her tail. XD


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Isn't that what we're hoping for, Zeke?



Yep.

Some goth Girls can be real bitches.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 17, 2009)

You walk fast like you're going somewhere. Then when you're close and you see her(if she has the tail) you say "Whoa(not loud) a real life furry." Take a good look at her face, if you can, and see what expression she makes. Try to determine what you think it means.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 17, 2009)

Obviously the first thing you should do it walk up to her while she's with her friends and tell her how happy you are to meet another furry, then ask her what kind of animal penis she prefers. She will be impressed with your courage and your no nonsense approach. You see OP women, like fortune, favor the bold :V .


----------



## Ash (Dec 17, 2009)

mirr... girls with tails.. brings back memories.

What I would do is i would bring up some kind of furry conversation "next" to here and see if shes gets interested and then just try bringing her into the conversation.

..Or you could just ask her. Thats just me.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Obviously the first thing you should do it walk up to her while she's with her friends and tell her how happy you are to meet another furry, then ask her what kind of animal penis she prefers. She will be impressed with your courage and your no nonsense approach. You see OP women, like fortune, favor the bold :V .



This advice was Brought to you by Dr.Whitenoise :V.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> This advice was Brought to you by Dr.Whitenoise :V.



Happy to help, after all I am something of an expert on matters of the heart. The great thing about the approach I suggested is that he'll know what kind of zeta dildo to give her on their first date, nothing says I love you like an enormous rubber horse dick :V . 

Now that the OP's relationship problems are solved if anyone else here needs some dating advise feel free to ask :V .


----------



## Blitz (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay,try to start a conversation,if she screans at you,scream back.If she will try to punch you,be more cunning,punch her first.I HAVE SPOKEN!!!


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 17, 2009)

Now now, punching people is never the answer.


----------



## FeelTheFurWithinYourself (Dec 17, 2009)

Honestly...she is a neko in my opinion.But some Goth Chicks I've known wear tails and arent nekos...Id just try and help her out on some sort of assignment and maybe she'll open up to you! Just a tip from a Fox!


----------



## Blitz (Dec 17, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Now now, punching people is never the answer.



That's what you think!
Once I had an IQ test at school,there was this guy,he was so full of himself,didnt want tp give me the roght answers,so I punched him.I had the top score on that test,yay *Victory dance*


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 17, 2009)

and here i thought this thread was about female furries on their period.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Happy to help, after all I am something of an expert on matters of the heart. The great thing about the approach I suggested is that he'll know what kind of zeta dildo to give her on their first date, nothing says I love you like an enormous rubber horse dick :V .
> 
> Now that the OP's relationship problems are solved if anyone else here needs some dating advise feel free to ask :V .


You should have a dating advice thread.


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok I got to talk with her because my art teacher moved her next to me.
Luckly it was folder trade day (i know kinda stupid) anyway.

She draws yiff and lots of it.

She told me "Try not to make eye contact and I'll try not to smack you" 
Whats funny is she got to look at my folder as well she grew a smirk.

And she looks like one of the people that would crack there face to smile.
I'm getting close..

I'm gonna try and sneak my tail tomorrow it my just work


----------



## JoeStrike (Dec 17, 2009)

was just about to tell you to tell her you have a tail too, might break the ice when I saw the ice is already broken. Good luck - maybe it'll be one of those movies where the guy & gal start out enemies & fall in love as the film progresses... (She draws yiff & puts it in her school portfolio? That gal's got guts!)


----------



## JoeStrike (Dec 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Wear your tail to school anyway, just put it in your bookbag or something.  Your parents never have a way of finding out.



Unless they get called when you're pulled into the school office for wearing your tail. (Or do they not care in your school?)


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 17, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> Unless they get called when you're pulled into the school office for wearing your tail. (Or do they not care in your school?)


Yeah that's why I said he should keep it in his backpack till he can show it off in class.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> Ok I got to talk with her because my art teacher moved her next to me.
> Luckly it was folder trade day (i know kinda stupid) anyway.
> 
> She draws yiff and lots of it.
> ...


  hopefullyyou don mind being the passive one.


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 17, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> Unless they get called when you're pulled into the school office for wearing your tail. (Or do they not care in your school?)


  No the school doesn't care at all in fact most teacher like it. My parents people will think that I'm a fag.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 17, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> No the school doesn't care at all in fact most teacher like it. My parents people will think that I'm a fag.



are you?


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 17, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> are you?


  if I was I wouldn't be trying to get this girl............


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> if I was I wouldn't be trying to get this girl............


Truth,


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 17, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> if I was I wouldn't be trying to get this girl............


See thats weird, there is a girl at my school that I saw had a tail on one day, she had the goth getup and everything, but she didnt have the crazy attitude like the one your talking about.  I haven't talked to her yet, but I am being observant, never know whether it is a neko or a fur XP


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

MrBlack said:


> See thats weird, there is a girl at my school that I saw had a tail on one day, she had the goth getup and everything, but she didnt have the crazy attitude like the one your talking about.  I haven't talked to her yet, but I am being observant, never know whether it is a neko or a fur XP


 She draws Yiff.


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 17, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> She draws Yiff.


Im talking about the one at my school


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 17, 2009)

MrBlack said:


> Im talking about the one at my school



I go to college and draw yiff. I also walk around in fursuits.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

MrBlack said:


> Im talking about the one at my school


ah well if you use the stereotypical endowment implied by your user name  you'd never have issues.


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 17, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I go to college and draw yiff. I also walk around in fursuits.


Im in high school and this is just this one girl I see everyday at lunch, she has purple hair and all that jazz, I just don't know if she is a furry or not


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 17, 2009)

MrBlack said:


> Im in high school and this is just this one girl I see everyday at lunch, she has purple hair and all that jazz, I just don't know if she is a furry or not



she's a furry.
walk up to her and ask her.


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 17, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> she's a furry.
> walk up to her and ask her.


Alright then, Only problem is I havent told anyone else I am a furry so if she told other people, that could be bad


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 17, 2009)

MrBlack said:


> Alright then, Only problem is I havent told anyone else I am a furry so if she told other people, that could be bad


 Not even your friends know


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 17, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> Not even your friends know


Nope not even my family


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 17, 2009)

THERE IS NO FURRY CLOSET


----------



## Nargle (Dec 17, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> and here i thought this thread was about female furries on their period.


 
Zomg me too X3


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 17, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Zomg me too X3



D: sadly enough, me too.


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 17, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> and here i thought this thread was about female furries on their period.


Come on people really...... 
Who would....post.........somthing..like... that.....nevermind


----------



## Nargle (Dec 17, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> Come on people really......
> Who would....post.........somthing..like... that.....nevermind


 
Someone trying to juggle expensive, hard-to-clean fursuits and their time of the month. =V


----------



## Ratte (Dec 17, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> Recently we had an exchange girl student in my school. She's goth (how i like them) pretty and good looking.
> 
> But today I spotted a strange article of clothing on her......A TAIL!!!
> 
> ...



I felt physically sick upon reading this.


----------



## Eleziek (Dec 17, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> THERE IS NO FURRY CLOSET



QF-MOTHERF*CKING-E

I wish people would get this through their head D:

Also, despite being someone that has their soul confined somewhere in the deepest depths of hell, I somehow find the OP's situation kinda cute.

But that's could be because I'm waiting for her to pull a knife.

<3 this fandom


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

I like you guys.

WAIT THAT NEVER HAPPENED.


----------



## Eleziek (Dec 17, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> *I like you guys.*
> 
> WAIT THAT NEVER HAPPENED.



Big purple text ftw.

OP, from my viewpoint... Wrap your tool, fool. :]


----------



## Ratte (Dec 18, 2009)

Eleziek said:


> QF-MOTHERF*CKING-E
> 
> I wish people would get this through their head D:
> 
> ...



I want to see the news report if it happens, holy shit.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 18, 2009)

OP.  Ask yourself.  Do you really like this bitch or are you just trying to get close to her because she's a furry? 

Seriously, she sounds like someone you wouldn't even want to talk to, let alone try to date.  Just drop it.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 18, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Seriously guys My approach works its tried and true.


 
Tried, true, and completely dependant on the variables...



Jashwa said:


> OP. Ask yourself. Do you really like this bitch or are you just trying to get close to her because she's a furry?
> 
> Seriously, she sounds like someone you wouldn't even want to talk to, let alone try to date. Just drop it.


 
He has point...

LOL, you kids make me laugh!


----------



## Telnac (Dec 18, 2009)

Hyenaworks said:


> So.. you're attracted to women with repulsive personalities?
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.  You are on a long road of pain my friend.


Having been there, done that.  Yeah... that's quite true.

She may be a furry, but that alone hardly qualifies her as the perfect date.  Find someone who you'd want to get with even if they aren't a furry.  If they're a furry too, bonus.  But being a furry is a pretty minor trait stacked next to, I dunno.... personal warmth?


----------



## the_donut_master (Dec 18, 2009)

Speaking from a goth girl's POV, we can be callous when you first meet us, but that doesn't mean we won't warm up to you. Let him give the girl a chance. If she makes him miserable, hopefully he will have the  sense to back off.

OP, I wish you good luck. May you get this girl!


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 18, 2009)

O.O

I found out something awesome/weird in my art folder today ......a phone number aaaand I DON'T HAVE THE BALLS TO CALL IT........

I'm so confused.


----------



## the_donut_master (Dec 18, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> O.O
> 
> I found out something awesome/weird in my art folder today ......a phone number aaaand I DON'T HAVE THE BALLS TO CALL IT........
> 
> I'm so confused.



Do you know if it is hers? DO IT man! Don't pass the chance; you want her to know you like her! If you have the funds, invite her to go do something with you NOT LIKE A DATE. As a friend first. Ooooor... just go and hang out with her. Get to know her!


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 18, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> Do you know if it is hers? DO IT man! Don't pass the chance; you want her to know you like her! If you have the funds, invite her to go do something with you NOT LIKE A DATE. As a friend first. Ooooor... just go and hang out with her. Get to know her!



Seconded.

And in a new location, having a friend to talk to and show you around ins't a bad thing.


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 18, 2009)

Ok I called and yes it was her we had an interesting convertion
It went kinda like this (this is a short summary)
Me. "Hello?"
Her. "I was wondering how long it would take you to find that!"
"What you do-"
"Cut to the chase I don't like small talk.....you like me don't you"
"Uummmm.....yeah"
"Figured as much you stare at me all day.....so what do you like about me?"
"The way you look when you shake your tail *laughs*."
"Really...well your a furry too where's your tail?"
"My parents won't let me wear it."


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 18, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> Ok I called and yes it was her we had an interesting convertion
> It went kinda like this (this is a short summary)
> Me. "Hello?"
> Her. "I was wondering how long it would take you to find that!"
> ...



With the tail wearing thing aside, I hope things do go well.
Be a friend and make her assumption of you looking for a girlfriend be wrong.


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 18, 2009)

continued from previous my post
PSP only lets you type so much

"Ok then cool...what else"
Yadda....YADDA..Yadda 
Me."What you doing"
Her. "Drawing yiff......wanna have phone sex?"

And that is were I stop I didn't hang up if your wondering nor did I say no, just don't wanna get into it. lol

 She invited me to her house so i'm going over on Saturday wish me luck. ^_^


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 18, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> continued from previous post
> PSP only lets you type so much



lol


----------



## Aden (Dec 18, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> Ok I called and yes it was her we had an interesting convertion
> It went kinda like this (this is a short summary)
> Me. "Hello?"
> Her. "I was wondering how long it would take you to find that!"
> ...



This sounds dangerously fictional.


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 18, 2009)

Aden said:


> This sounds dangerously fictional.



I know it sounds that way just don't like writing down every little detail of the real thing if i did i'd be here quite awhile


----------



## Telnac (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, if it's not fictional, then she wasn't joking when she said she wasn't into small talk!

Watch yourself, tho.  I've dated someone much like this, and she had some really nasty unresolved issues.  If you fall head over heels for her, you could get pretty badly burned.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 18, 2009)

If all else fails, I am expecting a "nut cracking".


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 18, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Well, if it's not fictional, then she wasn't joking when she said she wasn't into small talk!
> 
> Watch yourself, tho.  I've dated someone much like this, and she had some really nasty unresolved issues.  If you fall head over heels for her, you could get pretty badly burned.



One thing that will be hard to deal with INUYASHA FANGIRL i'm talking bad to


----------



## Eleziek (Dec 18, 2009)

Still waiting for the knife!


----------



## Delta (Dec 18, 2009)

Aden said:


> This sounds dangerously fictional.


If I knew any better, I would have said it was pulled from some story on yiffstar...unfortunately, I dont.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 18, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Well, if it's not fictional, then she wasn't joking when she said she wasn't into small talk!
> 
> Watch yourself, tho. I've dated someone much like this, and she had some really nasty unresolved issues. If you fall head over heels for her, you could get pretty badly burned.


 
Don't all high school relationships end with someone getting burned?


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 18, 2009)

Winds said:


> If I knew any better, I would have said it was pulled from some story on yiffstar...unfortunately, I dont.


LOL yiffstar...if ya think about it ...it kinda does


----------



## Eleziek (Dec 18, 2009)

Pics or GTFO


----------



## X (Dec 18, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> Recently we had an exchange girl student in my school. She's goth (how i like them) pretty and good looking.
> 
> But today I spotted a strange article of clothing on her......A TAIL!!!
> 
> ...



then you obviously need to grow your hair long, dress like a girl and wear cat ears to attract her. when she realizes its a trap it will be too late.


----------



## Eleziek (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Kaath (Dec 18, 2009)

Rofl @ Tarp. Id just go up to her and ask, either she'll say yes or she'll hit you with a book =D


----------



## Telnac (Dec 18, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> Don't all high school relationships end with someone getting burned?


No, actually.  Two of my friends are still married to their HS sweethearts, and high school was nearly 20 years ago for me!

I've seen & been in a lot more screwed up relationships since graduating high school & college than beforehand.  I think it's because all the nice people have been taken out of the market and the only ones left (of my age, anyway) are freaks like me.  :twisted:


----------



## Sabian (Dec 18, 2009)

I kinda know whaty ou are going through, met a goth chick. She hated everyone, I talked to her and she warmed up. Started dating, went out for about 7 months. The she moved so we broke it off, then her friends started talking to me. Find out one was into anthro art but not a fur, dated her and slowly we split up. We still talk however


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 18, 2009)

Eleziek said:


> Pics or GTFO



No creepy people might try to stalk me then rape me in my sleep.....


----------



## ThreeDog (Dec 18, 2009)

Shoot, this is getting good.

Keep us informed, dawg.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

@OP:  Nail her yet?


----------



## Eleziek (Dec 19, 2009)

I was supportive until the conversation was posted. Careful OP


----------



## Mentova (Dec 19, 2009)

The obvious solution here is to both kill her and yourself in a ritualistic suicide. I mean she's goth right? They're into that weird shit.


----------



## Conker (Dec 19, 2009)

This thread need more PHIB

OP. PIHB

The fastest way to a girl's heart is through her anus.


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 21, 2009)

Well ofter 3-days without power and 2 feet of snow I can post again over the weekend went snowboarding at her house(don't live far from her) found out more personal things..Unsupriseingly she has very contact with her parents. She also holds a large assortment of tail & ear set.

Just to clear up somethings i'm goth too.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 21, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> Just to clear up somethings i'm goth too.



inb4 Rilvor


----------



## ThreeDog (Dec 21, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> Unsupriseingly she has very contact with her parents.


 
Was that supposed to be "Very _little_ contact"?

And I'd say you've got yourself a catch.

I'm really curious, pics as soon as you get them please.


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 21, 2009)

All I have is a friend group pic if that will work but her and I are in it

and yes I did mean "very little contact"
mind is faster than hands somtimes


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 21, 2009)

She as hot as she sounds?


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 21, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> She as hot as she sounds?


Only if your in a mentaly unstable mind.

A good discrption of her would be:
blonde hair that about to her belly
about 5'4
over uses the eyeline
One last important thing
she looks nice (as in personality) but you got something else coming
until you get to know her


----------



## ThreeDog (Dec 21, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> All I have is a friend group pic if that will work but her and I are in it
> 
> and yes I did mean "very little contact"
> mind is faster than hands somtimes


 
A: Why wouldn't it be fine, post it.

B: I know exactly what you mean. Do it all the time myself.


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm top right corner she's the blonde in the middle
yeah I hang out with girls so what....


----------



## Aden (Dec 21, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> I'm top right corner she's the blonde in the middle
> yeah I hang out with girls so what....



Okay hold up your hands, palms out

Point your index fingers at the sky

Point your thumbs straight out, parallel to the ground

The one that forms an 'L' is your left side


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> Okay hold up your hands, palms out
> 
> Point your index fingers at the sky
> 
> ...


And your point is......


----------



## Aden (Dec 21, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> And your point is......



So you're not the dude sitting with the group?


----------



## Telnac (Dec 21, 2009)

Creepy, she looks a lot like someone I used to know in high school...


...close to 20 years ago!


----------



## Geek (Dec 21, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


>



Overweight girls... Uhhhh... !!! :-x:-x:-x


----------



## Aden (Dec 22, 2009)

Geek said:


> Overweight girls... Uhhhh... !!! :-x:-x:-x



what


----------



## Geek (Dec 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> what



They are FAT !


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 22, 2009)

Geek said:


> Overweight girls... Uhhhh... !!! :-x:-x:-x



Well i'm not exacly hawt so yeah ya get stuck with 'em plus running around with my tail on doesn't help with the popular one's

I put personality before looks anyway


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 22, 2009)

Geek said:


> They are FAT !



"I'RM BEARRRUTIFULL!!! (stuffs face with cheeseburger) RRRMBMBBMBMBFFFF"


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 22, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> "I'RM BEARRRUTIFULL!!! (stuffs face with cheeseburger) RRRMBMBBMBMBFFFF"



OK I get like 0% of what he's trying to tell me XD


----------



## ThreeDog (Dec 22, 2009)

Shoot, you did get a catch.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll answer tthe first post with the tiny bit of knowledge I have so far:
Even if she IS furry, it shouldn't bother you much.
If you want to show affection, try to appear close to her but not assault her like the other people, although protect yourself from "FUCK OFF" quotes and signs flying around.
It is suprising to see a person with a tail, so she must be a furry or... a person with tail fetish, or she is thinking she is an animal.
I am not very suprised about her gothic looks, as furdom comes in many colors and shapes.
That's it.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> Okay hold up your hands, palms out
> 
> Point your index fingers at the sky
> 
> ...


LOL.

Obviously, he's not in band. When kids mess up there, we'd paint their hands different colors...


----------



## Telnac (Dec 22, 2009)

Fat?!  You haven't seen some of the women who've contacted me via MySpace lately.  Next to them, all the ladies on that pic are downright hotties!


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 22, 2009)

Rsyk said:


> LOL.
> 
> Obviously, he's not in band. When kids mess up there, we'd paint their hands different colors...



I've just had a frustraiting weekend and i dont proofread

I do play guitar tho


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 22, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Fat?!  You haven't seen some of the women who've contacted me via MySpace lately.  Next to them, all the ladies on that pic are downright hotties!



The black haired one to LEFT is my ex-
That's i'm makeing a stupid expestion.


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 22, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> The black haired one to LEFT is my ex-
> That's i'm makeing a stupid expestion.


The girl your talking about...The one in the middle. She looks familiar, what state did she transfer out of?


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Dec 22, 2009)

no one in that pic looks goth lolz sorry pretty into the gothic community in my town maybe a wanabe thats about it

but whatever well hope all works out wear a rubber tho phone sex on a first convo hmmm


----------



## Geek (Dec 22, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> I put personality before looks anyway



I agree, it very challenging and hard to find a hot sexy girl within this fandom, so you should expect alot of fatties and huglies in it. But you could always change her look if you teach her how to eat well... Cook well... and do exercise with her... brush her hair... spend big bucks on surgery... Dentist... Quit smoking... Taking alot of care of her personnality and look... She might become more happier then before after all that weightloss trainging and stuff...

At least you'll be doing something for her own good and not leave her suffer like that.

Sure she have the freedom to do whatever she wants but when it comes to health... I mean health is very important to me. I would feel pretty bad honnestly to just let her not take of her self at least.


----------



## Geek (Dec 22, 2009)

The other alternative would be to find a pretty girl from a 3rd world country and convert her into the furry fandom.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 22, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> "I'RM BEARRRUTIFULL!!! (stuffs face with cheeseburger) RRRMBMBBMBMBFFFF"




I couldnt stop laughing at this.

someone sig the pic with this.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey girls, what's happening in this th--


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Hey girls, what's happening in this th--



periods in fursuits.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> periods in fursuits.



....


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> periods in fursuits.


It's called a tampon you morons. 9_9


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 22, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> It's called a tampon you morons. 9_9



lol.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 22, 2009)

Buy the girl a shampoo bottle, so she can fap even in shower.
GOTH U


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 22, 2009)

Wynter_pheonix said:


> no one in that pic looks goth lolz sorry pretty into the gothic community in my town maybe a wanabe thats about it



Ask about their music before anything else.
But no. I was expecting to see a chick in a nice black outfit. :V
The girls look like Twitwats.
Also, inb4rilvor


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 22, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> I'm top right corner she's the blonde in the middle
> yeah I hang out with girls so what....



You probably have a shot. Unless you stink like stale towels or some shit. She's definitely the looker of the bunch, for what it's worth.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 22, 2009)

She's gonna be stoked when she finds out you posted a picture of her on a furry forum. I mean what girl wouldn't like having tubby, middle aged porno creeps whacking off to her face? This is a very romantic gesture IMO, you're defiantly on the right track OP. Have you asked her about the animal penises yet :V ?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 22, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> She's gonna be stoked when she finds out you posted a picture of her on a furry forum. I mean what girl wouldn't like having tubby, middle aged porno creeps whacking off to her face? This is a very romantic gesture IMO, you're defiantly on the right track op. Have you asked her about the animal penises yet :V ?


I was thinking the exact same thing.  Well, the first few sentences at least.  Not the animal penis bit.  I think at this point it's safe to assume that she does and he should have her over so they can double team his dog :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.  Well, the first few sentences at least.  Not the animal penis bit.  I think at this point it's safe to assume that she does and he should have her over so they can double team his dog :V



Probably better to wait till the second date before you pitch the canine Lucky Pierre, we all know what happened to the last guy who invited some ladies he met at a con over to watch him bone his dog. Turns out they weren't furries at all, they were evil trolls who persecuted him by telling the cops :V .


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 22, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Probably better to wait till the second date before you pitch the canine Lucky Pierre, we all know what happened to the last guy who invited some ladies he met at a con over to watch him bone his dog. Turns out they weren't furries at all, they were evil trolls who persecuted him by telling the cops :V .


 
I find this story quite humorous


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 22, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Probably better to wait till the second date before you pitch the canine Lucky Pierre, we all know what happened to the last guy who invited some ladies he met at a con over to watch him bone his dog. Turns out they weren't furries at all, they were evil trolls who persecuted him by telling the cops :V .


This girl had a tail and is a slut, she's obviously a furry and not a troll.  He can definitely trust her :V


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 22, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> She's gonna be stoked when she finds out you posted a picture of her on a furry forum. I mean what girl wouldn't like having tubby, middle aged porno creeps whacking off to her face?



Fear not; a lot of them are usually gay.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 22, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Fear not; a lot of them are usually gay.


But those ones are only gay because they can't get women.  When they see a woman on the internet, it's back to them being bi.


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> But those ones are only gay because they can't get women.  When they see a woman on the internet, it's back to them being bi.





Ah right. Slipped my mind.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 22, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> She's gonna be stoked when she finds out you posted a picture of her on a furry forum. I mean what girl wouldn't like having tubby, middle aged porno creeps whacking off to her face? This is a very romantic gesture IMO, you're defiantly on the right track OP. Have you asked her about the animal penises yet :V ?


 
wow, I sorta feel sorry for her now :[


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> This girl had a tail, she's obviously a furry and not a troll.  He can definitely trust her :V



You're right Jashwa. We shouldn't allow mean, awful trolls who hate the totally consensual love we force upon our pets to turn us against one another. I'm gonna go ahead and give you the green light on the three way with your dog OP, but be sure she's the one. Raping a domestic animal together means you're married in the furry fandom, and yes, that's how everyone who claims to be married on these forums did it :V .


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> But those ones are only gay because they can't get women. When they see a woman on the internet, it's back to them being bi.


 
Are you sure? Furry bisexuality is a more complicated than mundane bisexuality. I've seen numerous furries say they are gay for humans and straight anthro. I mean if they didn't know what furry was, then wouldn't they be gay?


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 22, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and give you the green light on the three way with your dog OP, but be sure she's the one. Raping a domestic animal together means you're married in the furry fandom, and yes, that's how everyone who claims to be married on these forums did it :V .



I don't have a dog...I have a wolf...
i've also made plans to go see Fantastic Mr. Fox with her on Christmas!

Whitenoise i have brought up nothing of animal penises...yet


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 22, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> I don't have a dog...I have a wolf...
> i've also made plans to go see Fantastic Mr. Fox with her on Christmas!
> 
> Whitenoise i have brought up nothing of animal penises...yet



First date's planned and you haven't talked about animal dicks D: ?

You're dropping the ball man it's too late to ask now. You're going to have to show up at the theater with one of every animal dildo, and for the love of god make sure to get the biggest size available :V .


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 22, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> ..yet


Please be joking. 
Please be joking.
Please be joking.
Please be joking.
Please be joking.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Please be joking.
> Please be joking.
> Please be joking.
> Please be joking.
> Please be joking.



No way man, he's got the right idea. Animal penis dildos are a vital part of furry courtship, without them he'll surely die alone :V .


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 22, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> No way man, he's got the right idea. Animal penis dildos are a vital part of furry courtship, without them he'll surely die alone :V .


What kind of righteous bastard gives up animal dildos to someone else instead of using them himself? D: :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> What kind of righteous bastard gives up animal dildos to someone else instead of using them himself? D: :V



No no no, you ask her to use them on you. That's how furry sex works Jashwa.

Hasn't anyone had "the talk" with you :V ?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> No no no, you ask her to use them on you. That's how furry sex works Jashwa.
> 
> Hasn't anyone had "the talk" with you :V ?


No, but my mom did tell me tonight at dinner that having sex with unconscious girls is wrong.  True story.  I laughed so hard.  I couldn't breathe.  I was kind of offended that she thought that she had to tell me that while I'm 19, though.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No, but my mom did tell me tonight at dinner that having sex with unconscious girls is wrong.  True story.  I laughed so hard.  I couldn't breathe.  I was kind of offended that she thought that she had to tell me that while I'm 19, though.



See that's just the kind of misinformation people end up getting when they learn about sex on the streets. It's only wrong if you don't yell "surprise" :V .


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No, but my mom did tell me tonight at dinner that having sex with unconscious girls is wrong. True story. I laughed so hard. I couldn't breathe. I was kind of offended that she thought that she had to tell me that while I'm 19, though.


 No, no, no, no, no...
19 is an age that you can consider... well... "An Opening To The Sex World Lesson 2".
You can tell people, that.. having sex with .... other stuff is also wrong and they still do it.
Having sex with unconscious girls is not worser than playing with animal penis.


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 23, 2009)

the way your making it sound is that the dildoes are being used on me WTF!!!!


----------



## Plantar (Dec 23, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> the way your making it sound is that the dildoes are being used on me WTF!!!!


Are you sure they're not?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 23, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> Are you sure they're not?


 They are not used on him, the dildos are just very horny.
So if you use them too much the horns will pierce your body and that will hurt.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 23, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> the way your making it sound is that the dildoes are being used on me WTF!!!!



If you didn't want to be viciously sodomized by massive animal penis dildos why did you join the furry fandom :V ?


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> If you didn't want to be viciously sodomized by massive animal penis dildos why did you join the furry fandom :V ?



i have lots of small resons but i'll just give you the main reason

Vixens xD


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 23, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> the way your making it sound is that the dildoes are being used on me WTF!!!!


That's how furries like it. Maybe you're in the wrong fandom :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 23, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> i have lots of small resons but i'll just give you the main reason
> 
> *Vixens* xD



You didn't notice the enormous cocks attached to them :V ?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You didn't notice the enormous cocks attached to them :V ?


He must be on dial up.  He probably finishes before it gets down that far :V


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You didn't notice the enormous cocks attached to them :V ?



last time i checked vixens were girls and they have what's suposed to be there unless im EPICLY confuzed

and for the record i have DSL but i'm on my psp half the time ...shoot i'm on it now


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 23, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> last time i checked vixens were girls and they have what's suposed to be there unless im EPICLY confuzed
> 
> and for the record i have DSL but i'm on my psp half the time ...shoot i'm on it now


You are epicly confused.  Everything in the furry fandom has cocks on it.  It's mandatory.


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You are epicly confused.  Everything in the furry fandom has cocks on it.  It's mandatory.



ehhhhh  just can't into the whole "shemale" thing besides the whole dildoe thing sounds painful


----------



## Conker (Dec 23, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> ehhhhh  just can't into the whole "shemale" thing besides the whole dildoe thing sounds painful


Then GTFO of the fandom.

It's not for you :V


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 23, 2009)

Nah i think  i'm fine right where i am


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> No way man, he's got the right idea. Animal penis dildos are a vital part of furry courtship, without them he'll surely die alone :V .


 
Hmm I'd rather die and take everyone of you assholes in this forum with me *straps a time bomb to my chest* Have you said your prayers yet?


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 23, 2009)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> Recently we had an exchange girl student in my school. She's goth (how i like them) pretty and good looking.
> 
> But today I spotted a strange article of clothing on her......A TAIL!!!
> 
> ...


she's goth....


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 23, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> she's goth....



From what I gather she's a twitard furfag, but in the OP's defense the difference between the two is largely superficial :V .


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 23, 2009)

That's what you call "Avril-wannabe mallfag,"
not goth.


----------



## Aden (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi my name is Ebony Darkâ€™ness Dementia Raven Way and I have long ebony black hair (thatâ€™s how I got my name) with purple streaks and red tips that reaches my mid-back and icy blue eyes like limpid tears and a lot of people tell me I look like Amy Lee (AN: if u donâ€™t know who she is get da hell out of here!). Iâ€™m not related to Gerard Way but I wish I was because heâ€™s a major fucking hottie. Iâ€™m a vampire but my teeth are straight and white. I have pale white skin. Iâ€™m also a witch, and I go to a magic school called Hogwarts in England where Iâ€™m in the seventh year (Iâ€™m seventeen). Iâ€™m a goth (in case you couldnâ€™t tell) and I wear mostly black. I love Hot Topic and I buy all my clothes from there. For example today I was wearing a black corset with matching lace around it and a black leather miniskirt, pink fishnets and black combat boots. I was wearing black lipstick, white foundation, black eyeliner and red eye shadow. I was walking outside Hogwarts. It was snowing and raining so there was no sun, which I was very happy about. A lot of preps stared at me. I put up my middle finger at them.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> Hi my name is Ebony Darkâ€™ness Dementia Raven Way and I have long ebony black hair (thatâ€™s how I got my name) with purple streaks and red tips that reaches my mid-back and icy blue eyes like limpid tears and a lot of people tell me I look like Amy Lee (AN: if u donâ€™t know who she is get da hell out of here!). Iâ€™m not related to Gerard Way but I wish I was because heâ€™s a major fucking hottie. Iâ€™m a vampire but my teeth are straight and white. I have pale white skin. Iâ€™m also a witch, and I go to a magic school called Hogwarts in England where Iâ€™m in the seventh year (Iâ€™m seventeen). Iâ€™m a goth (in case you couldnâ€™t tell) and I wear mostly black. I love Hot Topic and I buy all my clothes from there. For example today I was wearing a black corset with matching lace around it and a black leather miniskirt, pink fishnets and black combat boots. I was wearing black lipstick, white foundation, black eyeliner and red eye shadow. I was walking outside Hogwarts. It was snowing and raining so there was no sun, which I was very happy about. A lot of preps stared at me. I put up my middle finger at them.


I actually sat through the audio books of those on Youtube, once.
Funny as shit,
and so true. Both concerning wannabe-rebel mallfags and most fanfiction in general.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 23, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I actually sat through the audio books of those on Youtube, once.
> Funny as shit,
> and so true. Both concerning wannabe-rebel mallfags and most fanfiction in general.


 
ilu <3


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> That's what you call "Avril-wannabe mallfag,"
> not goth.



Pretty much this.



Aden said:


> Hi my name is Ebony Darkâ€™ness Dementia Raven Way and I have long ebony black hair (thatâ€™s how I got my name) with purple streaks and red tips that reaches my mid-back and icy blue eyes like limpid tears and a lot of people tell me I look like Amy Lee (AN: if u donâ€™t know who she is get da hell out of here!). Iâ€™m not related to Gerard Way but I wish I was because heâ€™s a major fucking hottie. Iâ€™m a vampire but my teeth are straight and white. I have pale white skin. Iâ€™m also a witch, and I go to a magic school called Hogwarts in England where Iâ€™m in the seventh year (Iâ€™m seventeen). Iâ€™m a goth (in case you couldnâ€™t tell) and I wear mostly black. I love Hot Topic and I buy all my clothes from there. For example today I was wearing a black corset with matching lace around it and a black leather miniskirt, pink fishnets and black combat boots. I was wearing black lipstick, white foundation, black eyeliner and red eye shadow. I was walking outside Hogwarts. It was snowing and raining so there was no sun, which I was very happy about. A lot of preps stared at me. I put up my middle finger at them.



I've read that before....it gave me a headache.


----------



## Keyox (Dec 23, 2009)

I feel ashamed right now because I read all 8 pages of this thread.

Proof I have no life.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2009)

Keyox said:


> I feel ashamed right now because I read all 8 pages of this thread.
> 
> Proof I have no life.



Go take a walk.


----------



## Keyox (Dec 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Go take a walk.


 It's cold and dark outside :[


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 26, 2009)

So... have u done something yet? or are u just bullshitting around?



south syde fox said:


> Hmm I'd rather die and take everyone of you assholes in this forum with me *straps a time bomb to my chest* Have you said your prayers yet?


 "poke"


----------



## Balthamos (Dec 27, 2009)

what happened, did you talk to her, did you fuck her?
you look like my ex
get out


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 27, 2009)

OP pussed out, I'm calling it.


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, 6 out of these 9 pages are sick...
New record in my book.
And I can't believe I read them all and posted.
I really can't believe I am glad I never had a furry gf, my old ex, a vamp was enough for me...
Or my exxier ex, a chick who had lazy eye and glompkissed me all the time pleah.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> OP pussed out, I'm calling it.



Ya, I don't think he got her the horse dildo. He's never gonna get laid now :V .


----------

